# to build or not to build?



## trickaGTi (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I have this build i was thinking about doing but befor i start to lay the money down for parts i thought id get a little imput on if it would work. Sounds good in my head and all but its my first build so i dont wanna start buying stuff that wont go togeather right.

anyway heres the idea

*ENGINE*
basic 05 Gti 1.8t 20v AWP
eurospec 268/260
JE forge Pistons 9:5:1 compression
Arrow precision connecting rods 
OEM Vag intake valves
Osvat exhaust valves 
ECS under drive light weight pully set
APR Stage 3+ turbo package
*already installed eurosport FMIC and Forge DV

agian this is just for the engine since i could see this part being the stuff that could make or break a car right off the bat. Just looking for some good advice thanks
Ruville Lifter set exhaust and intake


----------



## TechEd (Nov 11, 2000)

*Rulebook???*



trickaGTi said:


> .....befor i start to lay the money down for parts i thought id get a little imput on if it would work. Sounds good in my head and all but its my first build so i dont wanna start buying stuff that wont go togeather right......


In what sort of Motorsports application will this engine be used? Amateur/Pro road racing, autocross, rallying, drag racing ...or simply something hot for HPDE or (gulp) street use???

If the engine/car *will be* campaigned in sanctioned racing events as mentioned above.... 

Before you spend a dime on *anything*, obtain copies of the applicable motorsports sanctioning body rulebook and general competition rules (GCR).

Then:

1. Obtain the necessary information on driver schools and licensing as it may apply

2. Review the preparation rules and regulations that pertain to the various classes that are supported by the sanctioning body

3. Decide on what class the vehicle will run in

4. Build the engine and prep the car in accordance with the rules

What's the use of forging ahead with an exotic and expensive engine build when it's very, very likely that certain parts or mods will be deemed illegal for the class?


----------



## cealer (Feb 12, 2009)

TechEd said:


> In what sort of Motorsports application will this engine be used? Amateur/Pro road racing, autocross, rallying, drag racing ...or simply something hot for HPDE or (gulp) street use???
> 
> If the engine/car *will be* campaigned in sanctioned racing events as mentioned above....
> 
> ...


I second everything! LOL However, I do put a heavy emphasis on that a lot will depend on use and how serious of competition you want to get in to.


----------

